# I want puppy number 3!!



## NicM5 (Aug 3, 2013)

I think something must be wrong with me! I would love to get another Cockapoo! I can't and won't (at least for a couple years), but if I could I would do it! I just love love love my 2 boys....they are so sweet and loving. I enjoy them so much! My daughter and I are really wanting a girl, badly! It ended up that we fell in love with 2 boys, but I would love a little girl puppy. I have a name picked out and everything haha. Harper. Oh, my husband would kill me. He loves Beast & Scooby, but is definitely content with just those 2 for now. He's right, of course, we have 3 kids (one is only 2 yrs old) a cat, and now two puppies. No way could we take on one more right now, but I still find myself dreaming about a sweet little girl pup. Since bothe Scooby and Beast are smooth coated, I wouldn't mind have a girl with some wavy/curls to her. (Sigh) One day I will have my curly little Harper, but for now I will look at everyone's new puppy pictures and enjoy my 2 adorable boys that I do have.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Me too! I'm ready for number 3! I think cockapoo people are mental!


----------



## NicM5 (Aug 3, 2013)

I think your right Ruth! But, in our defense, Cockapoos are the greatest breed EVER!


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

We have given ourselves a two year ban before we get the next one, but we would both love number three, I know my OH would have one tomorrow, but I am trying to be sensible. As I have said before I am sure cockapoos are addictive  Harper will be worth waiting for.


----------



## Fudgesmum (Sep 14, 2013)

Addictive with no cure,lol!


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

I think deep down we ALL want another poo or 2!!!  I confess to searching on a very regular basis for poo no. 3, even though like you we have our 2 adorable boys, I would love a little girl too (inspired by Willow and Ruby here on the forum.)  Aaaahhhh, one day maybe, but we are enjoying the boys so much, in fact, just off to take them for a walk, (dreaming of my no. 3 as I go!)  No harm in dreaming, right? 

And yes, for sure, we are all mental, but I blame the amazingness of these poos who steal our hearts. :love-eyes::love-eyes: I can honestly say I NEVER expected to feel this way about a dog, but to me, they aren't 'just dogs' they are so much more.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Well another would even out the child/dog ratio!! but yes I would think let these two get through the teenage bit first, I am feeling like there is something wrong with me now though - only having one!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I think we all feed each others poo addictions on here, it's when all these gorgeous new pups come along on here that we all get puppy broody again!
And then there's the names, we have our favourite names, and it seems a shame to waste them - so the only thing to do is to get a puppy to use that name up!! 
Haha I love it!
I say I'm stopping at 2, but ...............
If ruby were (hypothetically speaking of course) ever to have a litter - I would just HAVE to keep one x


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Tinman said:


> I think we all feed each others poo addictions on here,
> If ruby were (hypothetically speaking of course) ever to have a litter - I would just HAVE to keep one x


OMG!  Now I'm REALLY excited! PLEASE put me down for a hypothetical-Ruby-baby Tracey, ooo, ooo, I want one!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Me too. Think I am ready for pup number 2. A little red girly companion for my Max. Its Nina and Rubys fault. I just adore them. But this time i want a hobby breeder and I want to be in from the word go, cos that is such a thrill. However, we are talking serious money here, so I need to save up a bit first! Its seeing that little roan cocker yesterday. Shes stolen my heart! Sigh


----------



## NicM5 (Aug 3, 2013)

AliAlfie said:


> OMG!  Now I'm REALLY excited! PLEASE put me down for a hypothetical-Ruby-baby Tracey, ooo, ooo, I want one!





DB1 said:


> Well another would even out the child/dog ratio!! but yes I would think let these two get through the teenage bit first, I am feeling like there is something wrong with me now though - only having one!!


That's the reasoning I was using with my husband! One pup for each child AND they would be the same gender if we got a girl puppy next....2 boys and one girl, just like our children! It wasn't working ha!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

AliAlfie said:


> OMG!  Now I'm REALLY excited! PLEASE put me down for a hypothetical-Ruby-baby Tracey, ooo, ooo, I want one!


Haha - don't get too excited!! It really is hypothetical, but it does cross my mind from time to time... But ruby is still a baby herself - were looking at 2 years (hypothetically speaking of course!)
I'd have to see what she was like as an adult dog with her manners & temperament etc. (hypothetically of course!)

I bet you end up with a "harper" for scoob & beast before then x


----------



## edenorchards (Sep 3, 2013)

I have a cockapoo for every child... until recently. I am planning on adding another Cockapoo (5!) but of course my hubby says that means we will have to have another baby and since this Cockapoo will be a boy he believes then, that I am obligated to have another son. Haha! He is now suggesting we get another 4 male Cockapoos if that will obligate me to pop out four more male people. He is crazy (but that is ok-so am I)

Cockapoos are addictive. I admit it. I don't even have enough arm length to hug all mine at once now (doesn't mean I don't try) but hey-the more the merrier... well-as long as they are all given proper food, attention, training and exercise and all that good stuff. No cockapoo hoarding! 

OP-did you know that you can have a DNA test done on a prospective puppy for "proper/improper coat" that way you can be sure of the perfect cockapoo coat for your puppy. They only cost about $100 and any good breeder should be able to do them for you before you are obligated to put a non-refundable deposit down.
I know I require them for families with allergies!!
It is a non-invasive buccal swab (cheek sample) no blood required or anything.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


That spot looks Henry-sized to me...perfect!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ooooo definitely room for a little one!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Like the crazy that I am, I think about getting another pair because the two of them together has been such fun. I've also been thinking about names. And the pair of names I like are Nolo and Boutin. 

But I sense adolescence burgeoning here and the fact that I can only pet two dogs at a time and imagining picking up poop with three or four wanting to go chase something means these two are good enough for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

The best things come in pairs!! Like shoes, especially 'boutins!!!! Xx


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Tinman said:


> The best things come in pairs!! Like shoes, especially 'boutins!!!! Xx


Well a pair of poos would probably be in the same price range as a pair of 'nolos and 'boutins. Just think I would get more wear out of the poos than the shoes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

RuthMill said:


> Me too! I'm ready for number 3! I think cockapoo people are mental!


Then I'm mental too! Hardly a day goes by without thinking about a 3rd - either a cockapoo or a mini labradoodle. Would love an F1b! x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> Well a pair of poos would probably be in the same price range as a pair of 'nolos and 'boutins. Just think I would get more wear out of the poos than the shoes.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


Love those names, wonder if you could squeeze in a small choo somewhere along the line?? X


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Janev1000 said:


> Then I'm mental too! Hardly a day goes by without thinking about a 3rd - either a cockapoo or a mini labradoodle. Would love an F1b! x


Yes looking at our pita patter, looks like time for a new introduction to the household!......


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Love those names, wonder if you could squeeze in a small choo somewhere along the line?? X


So when I first was looking for dogs I was looking at cavachons (king cavaliers mixed with bichon). So I could Pick up two colorful poos (Nolo and Boutin - one has to be a red) and a little cavachon named Choo to complete the set.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

My friend has a cavachon, lovely dog, but does not do as its told!! the name choo would suit a cavachon, boutin for the red poo, so what colour would nolo be??


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Tinman said:


> My friend has a cavachon, lovely dog, but does not do as its told!! the name choo would suit a cavachon, boutin for the red poo, so what colour would nolo be??


I'm thinking black. Although Choo could always be a chocolate poo instead. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Yes I quite like a choccy choo!!! 
& nolo black does sound very good, especially if you say it quickly!  x


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Yes I quite like a choccy choo!!!
> & nolo black does sound very good, especially if you say it quickly!  x


Kind of makes me want to go to the department store. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Mmmmmm shoes and puppies, the best two things in life!! X


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I would love a third poo. I am not sure how I would manage the lead walk to the park- mine pull on their leads dreadfully ( my fault I know as I have been soft with them) . Also we like to stay in dog friendly cottages and they all say they will allow one or two pets, never three!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

tessybear said:


> I would love a third poo. I am not sure how I would manage the lead walk to the park- mine pull on their leads dreadfully ( my fault I know as I have been soft with them) . Also we like to stay in dog friendly cottages and they all say they will allow one or two pets, never three!


You could always sneak a small one in!!


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

tessybear said:


> I would love a third poo. I am not sure how I would manage the lead walk to the park- mine pull on their leads dreadfully ( my fault I know as I have been soft with them) . Also we like to stay in dog friendly cottages and they all say they will allow one or two pets, never three!


Welcome Cottages have a lot of properties that will take 3 dogs, as well as some of the smaller cottage rental companies. I have also found you can barter. Hotels are a bit harder but I have found two that will take 3 dogs near my in-laws where we come and stay. As for the lead walking I haven't a solution yet. I am sure it would make life a bit harder but of course there are compensations, more pooness!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I've googled quite a few that take three......I've had reason to look lol xx


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Well that's good news then, I will start googling away for 3 pet properties to rent! Now its just the lead walking to overcome and then there will be no obstacles left!


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

arlo said:


> Welcome Cottages have a lot of properties that will take 3 dogs, as well as some of the smaller cottage rental companies. I have also found you can barter. Hotels are a bit harder but I have found two that will take 3 dogs near my in-laws where we come and stay. As for the lead walking I haven't a solution yet. I am sure it would make life a bit harder but of course there are compensations, more pooness!


Yes, we recently booked a Welcome Cottage in Wales for the October half term week...Our first holiday with our poos...will make sure we take plenty of pics to post when we get back.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

wilfiboy said:


> I've googled quite a few that take three......I've had reason to look lol xx


Little fergus needs his own pita pasta Karen, I tried to do one - but it didn't work!! You know me and IT! X


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Do you mean aviator lol like I know what I'm talking about....he's got a pita pata !! I'm so computer literate


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> Do you mean aviator lol like I know what I'm talking about....he's got a pita pata !! I'm so computer literate


??? Aviator..


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> ??? Aviator..


Come outside Ruth..... With pippin lol! X


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

wilfiboy said:


> Do you mean aviator lol like I know what I'm talking about....he's got a pita pata !! I'm so computer literate


Well blooming heck so he has!! I got some new glasses on Friday I need to wear them!!!
It's because Mabel is at the end of her year almost and when I've glanced at it (specless!) I've only seen 2 dogs and the blues backgrounds have blended in.
My mistake!
We've now got ruth puzzled over aviators & flying dogs!! Lol x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

If I spelt it right she might know what I was talking about, Avatar. The picture with your user name .... I thought Tracey meant that cos Fergus isn't on it, cos he's got a pita pata x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Haha no.... I thought you was linking in from the other thread with aunt Mabel and pippin, 
Now everyone is confused lol!!
But your right little fergus needs to pop up in the middle of wild and mable x


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

AliAlfie said:


> Yes, we recently booked a Welcome Cottage in Wales for the October half term week...Our first holiday with our poos...will make sure we take plenty of pics to post when we get back.
> 
> We have stayed at a few of their cottages all been great. Where abouts in Wales are you going? Savannah has been quite barky in the hotel again tonight, (she thinks she owns it) going to search for some bachs remedy tomorrow!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

NicM5 said:


> I think something must be wrong with me! I would love to get another Cockapoo! I can't and won't (at least for a couple years), but if I could I would do it! I just love love love my 2 boys....they are so sweet and loving. I enjoy them so much! My daughter and I are really wanting a girl, badly! It ended up that we fell in love with 2 boys, but I would love a little girl puppy. I have a name picked out and everything haha. Harper. Oh, my husband would kill me. He loves Beast & Scooby, but is definitely content with just those 2 for now. He's right, of course, we have 3 kids (one is only 2 yrs old) a cat, and now two puppies. No way could we take on one more right now, but I still find myself dreaming about a sweet little girl pup. Since bothe Scooby and Beast are smooth coated, I wouldn't mind have a girl with some wavy/curls to her. (Sigh) One day I will have my curly little Harper, but for now I will look at everyone's new puppy pictures and enjoy my 2 adorable boys that I do have.


Ok I'm bringing this back up. I am so worried that I won't be able to give the proper love and attention to three. 
Two dogs two parents it works. Do far my two have never had to compete for attention. 
Is this a valid concern? 
Did anyone else who wants number three even consider this? 
Does anyone who had three find one always being odd man out? 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Ok I'm bringing this back up. I am so worried that I won't be able to give the proper love and attention to three.
> Two dogs two parents it works. Do far my two have never had to compete for attention.
> Is this a valid concern?
> Did anyone else who wants number three even consider this?
> ...


You could always get 2 more to even things out.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> You could always get 2 more to even things out.


Um 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Ok I'm bringing this back up. I am so worried that I won't be able to give the proper love and attention to three.
> Two dogs two parents it works. Do far my two have never had to compete for attention.
> Is this a valid concern?
> Did anyone else who wants number three even consider this?
> ...


I do consider that alot, and it is a real worry for me. Yet when I see how well Fergus and Dot seem to be settling in I think, well that answers that, yet all dogs are individual.
Arlo is a mummies boy and Savannah a daddies girl, so I do wonder where number three would fit in, I trust the dogs to welcome any new arrival with open paws. 

Being a full time carer means I am stuck at home most of time and the dogs have lifted my spirits beyond belief. They are addictive, so we thought putting the two year ban on it would settle things for now, we thought it would work, but we just keep talking about it and finding out Savannahs mum is having a litter next year has unsettled me further, my husband would have had number three by now!

Another question that sounds daft but I have thought it, if we got number three would we just start yearning for number four????? Is it just that I love my dogs so much i feel I could never get enough! In which case should definately stick to the two.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

arlo said:


> I do consider that alot, and it is a real worry for me. Yet when I see how well Fergus and Dot seem to be settling in I think, well that answers that, yet all dogs are individual.
> Arlo is a mummies boy and Savannah a daddies girl, so I do wonder where number three would fit in, I trust the dogs to welcome any new arrival with open paws.
> 
> Being a full time carer means I am stuck at home most of time and the dogs have lifted my spirits beyond belief. They are addictive, so we thought putting the two year ban on it would settle things for now, we thought it would work, but we just keep talking about it and finding out Savannahs mum is having a litter next year has unsettled me further, my husband would have had number three by now!
> ...


Hubby said to me yesterday I will let you get this one but then i am done and I mean it. Two is my limit but I'm willing to indulge you basically. That means if it turns out a disaster
It may be one parent, three dogs
Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Sounds like a done deal to me  How did you feel getting Willow? I was terrified number two would effect our relationship with Arlo, yet it has enhanced his life so much, number three would probably be the same, but I do get butterflies in my tummy just thinking about it! If our local vet knew we were thinking about it, he would probably upgrade his next cruise!!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> Hubby said to me yesterday I will let you get this one but then i am done and I mean it. Two is my limit but I'm willing to indulge you basically. That means if it turns out a disaster
> It may be one parent, three dogs
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


Oh Donna!!! :whoo::jumping:

What Are you thinking ... Cockapoo / Goldendoodle ... :decision:

I think this is such an exciting time just deciding what to go for... 

xxx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

No jumping.... I am just trying to get my head straight before my heart runs away with me. 
(Of course if the govt shuts down tonight all this is moot)

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ok... No jumping ...YET!!! 

xxx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Mmmmmm sounds like some exciting broody puppy times may be just around the corner for you all Donna?? X
If you get another then ill have to get another lol!
Kidding...... For now


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Mmmmmm sounds like some exciting broody puppy times may be just around the corner for you all Donna?? X
> If you get another then ill have to get another lol!
> Kidding...... For now


Not looking good for me as the govt shut down looks imminent. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Not looking good for me as the govt shut down looks imminent.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


I'm not sure what that means to you guys? - but it certainly doesn't sound like a positive move or action - then again ifvitbinvolves the government it never is positive!!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> I'm not sure what that means to you guys? - but it certainly doesn't sound like a positive move or action - then again ifvitbinvolves the government it never is positive!!


I work for the govt so if they shut down tonight, I don't get paid until it comes back up. Last time this happened it lasted 28 days.  

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> I work for the govt so if they shut down tonight, I don't get paid until it comes back up. Last time this happened it lasted 28 days.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


Oh no..... I knew it wouldn't be good! 
Is it like a strike action?? What's kicked all this off?


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Oh no..... I knew it wouldn't be good!
> Is it like a strike action?? What's kicked all this off?


They can't agree on a budget because our president wants affordable health care for all. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Well that's a fair request, i agree with your president! we are lucky in the UK regarding the national health, although people moan about the standards, I know you have to pay in the us and have healthcare.
It does get exploited in the uk, and many foreign nationals travel here purely for healthcare and operations.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

With the shutdown it also means time at home to really train and bond with puppy #3 or 4. Just thinking of how to put a rosy lens on this ridiculous Congress we have. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> With the shutdown it also means time at home to really train and bond with puppy #3 or 4. Just thinking of how to put a rosy lens on this ridiculous Congress we have.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


I wish. No party check means no puppy.....  

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Wow.. This sounds serious!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> I wish. No party check means no puppy.....
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


"Booooo!" :violin:


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Donna I hope that the situation sorts itself out in time for you to go ahead with puppy number 3, which you obviously have already decided on 

My 3 are no trouble (hahahahahaha) equally they are not all cockapoos...
Inzi is very well trained, she may be ball obsessed and a bit neurotic, but she is pretty perfect when it comes to obedience. Kiki is getting there. 
Exactly how hard 3 is may hit next week when Dot starts to come out for walks, I may have two over friendly poos desperate to say hello with all of their paws to anyone we meet ... but then again few people really mind a full on enthusiastic loving greeting, do they?!!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Donna I hope that the situation sorts itself out in time for you to go ahead with puppy number 3, which you obviously have already decided on
> 
> My 3 are no trouble (hahahahahaha) equally they are not all cockapoos...
> Inzi is very well trained, she may be ball obsessed and a bit neurotic, but she is pretty perfect when it comes to obedience. Kiki is getting there.
> Exactly how hard 3 is may hit next week when Dot starts to come out for walks, I may have two over friendly poos desperate to say hello with all of their paws to anyone we meet ... but then again few people really mind a full on enthusiastic loving greeting, do they?!!


Honestly I had talked myself out of this little guy. I knew this was not the best time. I even had reached out to a breeder to get one in the spring. Then Friday his breeder contacted me. She told me she still has him. She had come across the forum and know how smitten I was. He is almost four months old. 
So yes I want him, but all the reasons I used to talk myself out of him haunt me and now I am facing not getting paid for who knows how long.
I just don't want to get in over my head esp since my hubby is only placating me. But man is he beautiful. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I know how you feel, but honestly you are in a win win situation - if you decide the timing is just wrong, then you get to lavish all your love on Jake and Willow and you don't have to worry about over crowding in the bed.... but if you decide to have the little guy you just know that you'll work it out having another will be great.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Marzi said:


> I know how you feel, but honestly you are in a win win situation - if you decide the timing is just wrong, then you get to lavish all your love on Jake and Willow and you don't have to worry about over crowding in the bed.... but if you decide to have the little guy you just know that you'll work it out having another will be great.


I like your spin on things. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> I wish. No party check means no puppy.....
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


Good luck Donna (and all your co-workers) really hope it will not be the worst scenario.

When you say "he" is it the merle you were looking at last week?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

arlo said:


> Good luck Donna (and all your co-workers) really hope it will not be the worst scenario.
> 
> When you say "he" is it the merle you were looking at last week?


Donna I'm watching US tv tonight to see what happens. I'm hoping it's all good. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

arlo said:


> Good luck Donna (and all your co-workers) really hope it will not be the worst scenario.
> 
> When you say "he" is it the merle you were looking at last week?


Yes he is stunning. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Yes he is stunning.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


Look how nicely he's sitting for you. Waiting. Waiting patiently. Waiting. It would be even more fantastic if you could have his pictures fading in and out while the song "all by myself" is playing in the background. (All moments should have a soundtrack). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Stunning really is an under statement, he would have been snapped up over here a thousand times over by now, hard to believe he hasn't been homed. Fate works in mysterious ways


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Living with cruel and miserly people as I do, who are denying me a second cockapoo, is nearing impossible. 

Today I was racking my brain trying to think of one single good reason not to get one (fiscal responsibility is a stupid one). This started because I was reading a book about conflict resolution and had to do an exercise where I genuinely had to put myself in my opositions shoes. I finally came up with a good reason, dancing! Rufus loves to dance with us. We hold his paws and jive for the fast songs, which we could still do with two dogs. But for slow songs he insists on jumping up into our arms between the two of us. How do you slow dance with two or three cockapoos? Is it possible?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Living with cruel and miserly people as I do, who are denying me a second cockapoo, is nearing impossible.
> 
> Today I was racking my brain trying to think of one single good reason not to get one (fiscal responsibility is a stupid one). This started because I was reading a book about conflict resolution and had to do an exercise where I genuinely had to put myself in my opositions shoes. I finally came up with a good reason, dancing! Rufus loves to dance with us. We hold his paws and jive for the fast songs, which we could still do with two dogs. But for slow songs he insists on jumping up into our arms between the two of us. How do you slow dance with two or three cockapoos? Is it possible?


OF COURSE IT IS!!! - you just have to practice......and to practice you need to get more cockapoos! X


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

He's gorgeous!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

That's a new picture Donna and he's even more delightful than before xxx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> That's a new picture Donna and he's even more delightful than before xxx


He is growing up....

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> He is growing up....
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


Exactly. All those moments you are missing by waiting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> Exactly. All those moments you are missing by waiting.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


I know but I have no clue when I am going to get paid again.  

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> I know but I have no clue when I am going to get paid again.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


That's very true. It seems really ridiculous.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

OMG Marzi - how did I miss Dot?!!!! I've been far too busy lately and have missed this! Will have to find your 'Dot' threads! xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Janev1000 said:


> OMG Marzi - how did I miss Dot?!!!! I've been far too busy lately and have missed this! Will have to find your 'Dot' threads! xxx


You won't be disappointed Jane! Dot is delicious.. Terribly cute and looks great with Kiki! Puppy days....


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I found her! She is delicious and looks the perfect addition. Will be following how it goes with No.3 very closely! xx


----------

